# InDesign CS 4 text formatting question



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Well not really text but – I have this Indesign book document from a client where on one of the pages, a single hard return has been formatted to draw a line across the length of the text box it's in. I thought it was probably a formatted tab-stop but it's not.

Anyone know how this is done?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

wonderings said:


> Is this what you are talking about?


Not as far as I can tell. I am able to copy and paste the formatted return however. But if I check the return itself (and the one above and below for that matter) in the paragraph rule options, it doesn't show anything as being formatted or turned on.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Can you post a screen shot of what your talking about? With what I have selected above, pressing enter puts that line across the screen in the text box. That is a screen shot from CS6, I don't have CS4 installed anymore to look at that one.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Not great I know but here's a screen grab. It is part of a two column text box. The hard returns down the left are all normal hard returns, the one on the right draws a line.? The line is selectable and has two end points and a middle point but cannot be dragged from the position of the return. Maybe an anchored object? If so, how do I check/change?


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

It may be an inline graphic... At first I thought of a Tab with an underscore fill character but your description of the lines endpoints makes me think they made a line object, then cut and pasted it into the text.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Can you select the line and cut/delete.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

JAMG said:


> Can you select the line and cut/delete.


Well, I can cut and paste so I guess I could probably delete too. When I do cut and paste, the hard return comes with it.

How do inline graphics work?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

are you able to email the file? Kinda hard to sort it out without seeing exactly seeing it and having it infront of you.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

wonderings said:


> are you able to email the file? Kinda hard to sort it out without seeing exactly seeing it and having it infront of you.


Yeah, maybe once I'm done with it I can send something. Thanks.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

No problem, pm me if you want and I can give you an email address to send it. 

Every once and a while we get something weird from a client and have to rip it apart to find what they did and why.


----------



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

If it is selectable as an object with anchor points then it may be an inline graphic pasted into a line text.

How it would be done:

Create a line with a stroke. Create a line of text. Select stroked object and copy. Place insertion point somewhere in text and paste in stroked graphic.

Under Object-Anchored Objects-Options you would find parameters that affects such an item.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Visual-Q said:


> If it is selectable as an object with anchor points then it may be an inline graphic pasted into a line text.
> 
> How it would be done:
> 
> ...


That's it!

Inline graphic. Checking under Object-Anchored Objects-Options confirmed it. Not how I'd do it but that is definitely what it is.

Thanks all!


----------

